# Nintendo DS



## mottled.kitten (Dec 19, 2008)

Hey everyone. I've been away for awhile... kinda lurking, kinda not... but I just got something AMAZING.

In case you haven't guessed by now, it's a Nintendo DS. It's my first ever handheld game system (I was solid on consoles up 'till now... Chrono Trigger on the DS brought me over xD). I only have two games for it--Chrono Trigger being one, and the other is Final Fantasy Tactics A2 (not bad, but I really want to play the original FFT... man I miss that game).

I'd love to hear what kind of games you all like--I need to know what's out there and what's good or bad! I feel so out of the gaming loop.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 19, 2008)

Pokemon Diamond version is a MUST for a DS. Platinum version is coming out April of next year if you are willing to wait, but I would suggest getting Diamond anyways.


----------



## mottled.kitten (Dec 19, 2008)

I've never really been interested in Pokemon (or Digimon, or YU Gi Oh, or anything like that)... the closest to a Pokemon game I ever played was Stadium and Snap for N64, and that's only because my sister had them. I heard they're good games, though.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 19, 2008)

mottled.kitten said:


> I've never really been interested in Pokemon (or Digimon, or YU Gi Oh, or anything like that)... the closest to a Pokemon game I ever played was Stadium and Snap for N64, and that's only because my sister had them. I heard they're good games, though.


 
Well if pokemon isn't your cup of tea, why don't you try out the Castlevannia games for the DS. They are alot of fun and rather unique.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 19, 2008)

Lunar Knights is pretty good.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 20, 2008)

DS rocks.  I want FFTA2 but it's lower on my cash-spending priorities than a lot of other stuff, at the moment.


----------



## Lukar (Dec 20, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Lunar Knights is pretty good.



Boktai 1/2/3 >>>>>>>>>>>>>> Lunar Knights. Only in my opinion, of course.

Anyways, here're some games I recommend:


- Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles: Ring of Fates
- The World Ends with You
- Elite Beat Agents
- The Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass
- Guitar Hero On Tour/GHOT Decades
- Call of Duty: World at War (Not as good as the console versions, but still the best FPS on the DS, and very fun to play)
- New Super Mario Bros.
- Bleach: Dark Souls


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 20, 2008)

But the DSi is coming out. Its already out in Japan, but it should be coming out in everywhere else soon. It has MP3 capabilities, internet, a built in camera, video, etc. (Basically Nintendo's response to the psp)


----------



## Tycho (Dec 20, 2008)

DO WANT.

I think I'll make a point of saving up for one of those <3


----------



## Hydramon (Dec 20, 2008)

Am gonna get a DSi


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 20, 2008)

Lukar said:


> Boktai 1/2/3 >>>>>>>>>>>>>> Lunar Knights. Only in my opinion, of course.


):< Boktai 3 sucked really really bad. Boktai 1 was meh. 



Lukar said:


> - The Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass


Were trying to name good DS games not the bad ones

So anyways heres some good DS games: 
Mega Man ZX
Mega Man ZXA
Advance Wars DS
Dragon Quest IV
Dragon Quest V <3


Silibus said:


> But the DSi is coming out. Its already out in Japan, but it should be coming out in everywhere else soon. It has MP3 capabilities, internet, a built in camera, video, etc. (Basically Nintendo's response to the psp)


Lol gba


----------



## Hydramon (Dec 20, 2008)

I'll just list my small list of games I have:
Pokemon Ranger ~ Old, but was a good game
Pokemon Diamond ~ Quite good, but I've gotten bored of it.
Pokemon Mystery Dungeon Explorers of Darkness ~ Good for the main storyline. I got bored of it though, and haven't really continued it past that.
Final Fantasy Tactics A2 ~ Very similar to FFTA, and stopped playing it for a bit. Have gotten back into it. I recommend, if you've beaten FFTA, to play it on Hard, or it won't pose _any_ challenge. Even then, Hard *isn't* hard.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 20, 2008)

If im not mistake, doesn't the DSi lack the ability to play GBA games? If so then that makes pal park completely useless in Diamond and Pearl.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 20, 2008)

Silibus said:


> But the DSi is coming out. Its already out in Japan, but it should be coming out in everywhere else soon. It has MP3 capabilities, internet, a built in camera, video, etc. (Basically Nintendo's response to the psp)



No

The PSP was Sony's response to the GAMEBOY

The DSi is new and awesome and you can go fuck yourself >:C


----------



## Neybulot (Dec 20, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> If im not mistake, doesn't the DSi lack the ability to play GBA games? If so then that makes pal park completely useless in Diamond and Pearl.



So keep your old DS then? That's what I'm intending to do.

Mainly because the screen calibration is screwed up on my DS and can't be re-calibrated no matter how hard I try. I bought it when it first came out (That's what I get for being an early adopter.) and I don't want to pay like $70 just to get my same one back.

Especially when I can simply shell in an extra $100 and get the latest one with tons of extra features.


----------



## TwilightV (Dec 20, 2008)

I wonder if they'll rerelease GB games with the transfer pack function... I want my Surfing Pikachu! X3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 20, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> No
> 
> The PSP was Sony's response to the GAMEBOY
> 
> The DSi is new and awesome and you can go fuck yourself >:C


Come to think of it, you're right. BSing companies cant stay original. Nintendo FTW.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 20, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Were trying to name good DS games not the bad ones


you sir, are an idiot. Now GTFO and take your fail with you


-Zelda: Phantom Hourglass
-New Super Mario Bros.
-Super Mario 64 DS
list will be continued


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 20, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> you sir, are an idiot. Now GTFO and take your fail with you
> 
> 
> -Zelda: Phantom Hourglass
> ...


Mega Man ZX
Mega Man ZX Advent
Advance Wars DS
^ I like these games and the ones you listed.

Dont forget Sonic Chronicles and Kirby Superstar Ultra.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 20, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Mega Man ZX
> Mega Man ZX Advent
> Advance Wars DS
> ^ I like these games and the ones you listed.
> ...


I was referring to the fact he's saying that Phantom Hourglass is a bad game, not the games he listed D:

bad Wulf, go and fix that quote!


----------



## Laze (Dec 20, 2008)

I bloody well love my DS X3

Surprised they haven't bothered with some sort of F-Zero game for it yet, but the GBA has a few so I suppose that keeps me tied over for a while. Anyways, I'd recommend _Dementium: The Ward_ if you're after something a tad different for the console. It's a somewhat freaky first-person-shooter that plays like the horrible love child of Doom and Silent Hill.

I have quite  a few retro-remakes for my DS, so stuff like _Space Invaders Extreme_ and _Bubble Bobble Dual Shot_ are some decient enough titles if you fancy going down that route. Work rather well with both screens actually...

RPG wise, I'm rather picky and the only one I really got into was _Contact. _rather engrossing though, and deserves a few run troughs as there are quite a good selection of different weapons and playing styles you can choose from. And it's all a very borderline weird. I'm a bit of a Grasshopper Manufacture fanatic, so it's kind of obvious this'd end up showing it's face in my post, ehehe ~

_Etrian Odyssey_ is a rather damanding dungeon crawler RPG, but once you get past a few of the first difficult hours you'll be hooked. If you're into that kind thing.

_Prey the Stars [Gabu Gabu Panic!] _deserves a mention too. It plays somewhere in between Pac Man and Katamari Damacy, basically you play as one of four odd alien creature things who have to eat stuff. And of course, whoever eats the most wins. Visually it's all rather cute and the soundtrack is painfully catchy and I often find myself on this when there isn't anything better to do.

Oh, and Metroid Prime Pinball, because it's just genius. You also get a DS Rumble Pack included with the game and it's considerably cheap.


----------



## Tiarhlu (Dec 20, 2008)

If you like RPGs, and you seem to, treat yourself to Dragon Quest IV.


----------



## Grimfang (Dec 20, 2008)

I just had one of those rare techy/gamergasms after seeing the DSi. I had never heard of such until now.

Also, Advance Wars DS was a lot of fun. I spent most of my DSing on that game. Meteos is a lot of fun too, if you like puzzle games.


----------



## eternal_flare (Dec 20, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> Well if pokemon isn't your cup of tea, why don't you try out the Castlevannia games for the DS. They are alot of fun and rather unique.



Order of Ecclesia is awesome. .^_^.


----------



## Horrorshow (Dec 20, 2008)

Get an AceKart. : D

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.11811


----------



## kitetsu (Dec 20, 2008)

Don't bother buying a DS if you're expecting it can play Genesis games any time soon.

In fact, get a PSP instead.


----------



## Nocturne (Dec 20, 2008)

Holy crap, the DSi looks awesome.  My bro has a DS that I've played before, and all the games he has for it are pretty fun.  Actually I've probably enjoyed the DS more than I have the Wii.


----------



## Asmiro (Dec 20, 2008)

I've been hearing a lot of rumors about DSi having a virtual GBA. I'm not too sure about it though.


----------



## TwilightV (Dec 20, 2008)

Asmiro said:


> I've been hearing a lot of rumors about DSi having a virtual GBA. I'm not too sure about it though.



I believe you'll be able to download Game Boy games via the Wii Shop Channel.


----------



## mottled.kitten (Dec 20, 2008)

Wow, I got a lot of responses xD... I can't answer to everyone personally (boy that would be a lot of quotes) but thank you all for the suggestions! I do like roleplaying games, and unfortunately I cannot play first-person shooters because I get motion sickness =(

I'm pretty sure there's a Resident Evil out for DS, has anyone tried that?

The Zelda game was already on my WANT list  My Mom played Zelda when I was a kid, and I grew up with the games, so I have pretty much an inbred love for them xD

I haven't played FFTA, is that for the DS also? The system and games were Yule gifts, and as I said before, I haven't ever owned a handheld system before so I've never even cruised their section in the game stores.

The Castlevania games are also already on my list, because I'm a huge fan of the sidescrolling ones (SotN is my favorite, it's the only one I've been able to beat... xD). I'll have to look into some GBA games too--I was like, SO THAT'S WHAT THE SLOT IS FOR... hahahaha xD

I don't think I'll be getting any Guitar Hero games for this system--we have them all for the console and I like being able to play with other people


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 20, 2008)

Did I forget to mention DSishop. Just like the WiiShop channel, you can buy games online for and from your Dsi.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 20, 2008)

I still have my GBA SP, so I don't mind the lack of a GBA cartridge port annoying at all...

I want to see more homebrew for the DS...


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 20, 2008)

Advance Wars Dual Strike and Advance Wars Days of Ruin are both good (though DS is better than DoR). And if you have AW1 or AW2 (both for GBA) you can unlock secret stuff in DS and DoR if you have the GBA games in the GBA slot while playing DS or DoR.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 20, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> you sir, are an idiot. Now GTFO and take your fail with you
> 
> 
> -Zelda: Phantom Hourglass
> ...


 http://www.escapistmagazine.com/videos/view/zero-punctuation/13-Zelda-Phantom-Hourglass
And New Super Mario Bros., Super Mario 64 DS are way too short.


Silibus said:


> Mega Man ZX
> Mega Man ZX Advent
> Advance Wars DS
> Dragon Quest IV
> ...


 Yes.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 20, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> http://www.escapistmagazine.com/videos/view/zero-punctuation/13-Zelda-Phantom-Hourglass
> And New Super Mario Bros., Super Mario 64 DS are way too short.



so you're basing your opinions on a emo guy raging about games?...

and a game hasn't to be long to be considered as a good game


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 20, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> so you're basing your opinions on a emo guy raging about games?...


Around 02:24 is were he's right about the game. 


Cheesewulf said:


> and a game hasn't to be long to be considered as a good game


I don't think she'll buy two games just for a few hours.


----------



## Laze (Dec 20, 2008)

_Touch The Dead_ AKA _Dead 'N Furious_

Think _House Of The Dead DS_ and you are pretty much there.

Difficult, mind ~


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 20, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> I don't think she'll buy two games just for a few hours.


New Super Mario Bros, okay, you can play it in a few hours... uh no, ofc not, you know how many secrets will be discovered? in every level 3 big coins? discover every shortcut?

same counts for SM64DS, 120 Stars, Minigames etc


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 20, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> New Super Mario Bros, okay, you can play it in a few hours... uh no, ofc not, you know how many secrets will be discovered? in every level 3 big coins? discover every shortcut?
> 
> same counts for SM64DS, 120 Stars, Minigames etc


 That's it?


----------



## FoxyAreku (Dec 20, 2008)

Castlevania Dawn of Sorrow
Castlevania Portrait of Ruin
Pokemon Diamond AND Pearl (Only need one or the other though)
Animal Crossing: Wild World

Also, Perverted Impact. Please stop trolling. You aren't very good at it.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 20, 2008)

FoxyAreku, Stop acting smart, Your not very good at it.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 20, 2008)

kitetsu said:


> Don't bother buying a DS if you're expecting it can play Genesis games any time soon.
> 
> In fact, get a PSP instead.



lol wut who cares about that


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 20, 2008)

Sadly, I do. ;~;


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 20, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Sadly, I do. ;~;



Emulators~


----------



## AlexInsane (Dec 20, 2008)

LOL @ all of you who are going to buy a DSi at probably twice the price of a regular DS Lite or even one of the old DS's.

A camera? WHAT THE FUCK WOULD YOU POSSIBLY NEED A CAMERA FOR.
Same with all that other added shit; it's just dead weight.

Besides, my phone already does all the shit this DSi does and more besides.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 20, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> LOL @ all of you who are going to buy a DSi at probably twice the price of a regular DS Lite or even one of the old DS's.
> 
> A camera? WHAT THE FUCK WOULD YOU POSSIBLY NEED A CAMERA FOR.
> Same with all that other added shit; it's just dead weight.
> ...



Can your phone play the games that are going to be released for the DSi

That's what I thought shut the fuck up


----------



## AlexInsane (Dec 20, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Can your phone play the games that are going to be released for the DSi
> 
> That's what I thought shut the fuck up



No, my phone can't, and I'm glad for it. 

And of course the games won't be backwards compatible, will they, which means in order to keep playing Nintendo games you have to upgrade all your shit. Unless it's going to be "UNLOCK EXCLUSIVE CONTENT WITH ALL THE EXTRA SHIT WE'VE SHOVED INTO THIS DS" and the exclusive content is a picture of some guy fucking a sheep.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 20, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> in order to keep playing Nintendo games you have to upgrade all your shit.



Since when can you ever play current gen games on last gen systems

Stop saying stupid things


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 20, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Emulators~


 I don't think there is a Psp emulator


AlexInsane said:


> LOL @ all of you who are going to buy a DSi at probably twice the price of a regular DS Lite or even one of the old DS's


 I didn't say I wanted a DSi.


----------



## Neybulot (Dec 20, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Come to think of it, you're right. BSing companies cant stay original. Nintendo FTW.



The DSi isn't exactly original compared to the PSP, smart one. Many of the features on it are similar to the crap on the PSP.

DSi Shop = PlayStation Store (Both have their own form of point cards.)
Opera Web Browser = NetFront Web Browser
Removable SD Storage = Removable MS Pro Duo Storage

Heck. The PSP had a power switch and the DSi has one again, as well as music playback, photo viewing, and even upgradeable firmware.

The only thing original the DSi has that the PSP doesn't is the two cameras and touch screen.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 20, 2008)

Meh, I don't think I will be getting a DSi. I love my old GBA games too much.


----------



## mottled.kitten (Dec 21, 2008)

You guys fighting about the time it will take to play the Zelda game--since I don't actually sit down and play a game for hours on end (the longest I have played a game on it so far has been about 45 minutes), the actual time it'll take me to beat it through won't matter. Also, I'm not really one to go through and make sure I get every single possible thing done in the game--I play games for the story, and even if there are multiple endings, unless I really loved the game, I'm not likely going to play it again just to get extras or bonuses. I get bored fairly easily, and I need new things (like plot twists) to keep me interested.

Anyone know if there's a Lunar game for this system? Because Silver Star Story Complete was like the most epic game ever.

Horror-survival games, I love, but again I can't play first-person games because they make me sick (motion-sickness). There probably aren't any amazing ones for this system anyway, since it's Nintendo =|


----------



## Tyhoon (Dec 21, 2008)

Games for the DS, huh?  I'll just list off what I've got:

Advanced Wars: Days of Ruin - A simple strategy game with a strange, near-vertical difficulty curve.  Fun PvP, entertaining story, worth a look.

Animal Crossing: Wild World - Basically an expansion on the GC Animal Crossing.  A very laid back game with no real goal other than getting together with "friends" and showing off your town.  The villagers are fun enough to enjoy the game by itself...for about a week; you might want to try this out and see if you like it before you buy it.

Clubhouse Games - Portable chess, need I say more?  Good game to have for doctor visits or somewhat lengthy car trips.  It's reasonably priced too.

Elite Beat Agents - Best.  Rhythm.  Game.  Ever.  I hate rhythm games with a passion, yet I love this game to death.  I highly recommend it.

Etrean Odyssey - An "old school" RPG that lets you manage a rather large guild of adventurers.  A Challenging game that can be a rewarding experience.  Dungeon trips can last well over two hours, and the lack of a quick save hurts the game a bit; worth playing if you can set the time aside for it.

Final Fantasy: Crystal Chronicles: Rings of Fate - Very simple Action-RPG with a Baulder's Gate feel to it.  This kind of game was designed to be a multi-player affair, and the single player pulls this off better than you'd expect.  Inferior to the gamecube version in every way, character backstory included, (how many BAWWW, MY PARENTS ARE DEEAAD! heroes does one really need to hear about?)  Worth trying out, maybe worth a buy if you have friends that have the game.

Final Fantasy: Tactics Advanced 2: Grimoire of the Rift - Average tactics jRPG with an average story.  The game is incredibly easy, even on the hard difficulty.  Entertaining enough to play through, and the end-game/post-game side-quests are actually enjoyable.

Geometry Wars: Galexies - Standard shooter; you move side-to-side, shooting in the standard eight directions, collecting power-ups and score multipliers.  The difference between this and, say, a browser game is that the enemies thrown at you are going to kill you eventually; there is no set pattern, no easy way out, just you and a countless horde of enemies aiming to crash into you.  Fun in short bursts.

Kirby Super Star Ultra - Thank you God!  Beautiful re-make of a wonderful game.  Nostalgia rush aside, it's still a good game that can provide a fair bit of enjoyment.

Jump! Ultimate Stars - My only imported game.  Touted as "Smash Bros for the DS", I'd have to say that claim is false; it's a decent game in its own right.  This 2D fighter plays more like a goofy platformer than an actual fighter, but the controls fit the game well.  If you're a fan of anime, manga, or just like beat-em-ups, this at least deserves to be looked into.

Metal Slug 7 - Same old Metal Slug action, same insane difficulty, but with a couple new faces.  The meat of the game is found in the new training mode, where the game gears you up to be a Metal Slug perfectionist.  I've always loved Metal Slug, so my opinion is bias, but I think this game is a blast.

Pokemon Diamond/Pearl - Pokemon isn't about a story, it's about electric cock-fighting.  With a simple-yet-strong battle mechanic and a highly competitive PvP environment, it is possibly THE multiplayer game to own for the DS.

Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Time/Darkness - Generic dungeon crawler set in a pokemon inhabited world.  The two formats fit well together, creating a rather enjoyable game.  The game plays as a pseudo turn-based strategy game, with everything revolving around the player.  If you enjoy simple dungeon crawlers with some RPG elements and a little depth, I'd give this a shot.

Sonic Chronicles: The Dark Brotherhood - Standard jRPG done in the Sonic universe.  Entertaining game that actually uses the touch screen as its main control option rather than as a gimmick to skip through menus quickly.  Not worth full price, but not a bad game.

Sonic Rush - Pseudo 3D Sonic blazing through stages in a way only he can.  I personally ignored the story and simply enjoyed playing a sonic game that felt right for a change.

Sonic Rush: Adventure - More of the same, but that's a good thing when the game is actually done right.

Star Fox: Command - Wonderful game with a distinct flow.  If you can get past the annoyance of the shared-fuel timer, you're in for a treat.

Yu-Gi-Oh: World Championship Edition - For some odd reason, TCGs are a great fit for the DS.  Plenty of cards and strategies to choose from, and Wi-Fi pairing is a wonderful thing, especially since it's based on rank and performance, meaning you'll (theoretically) rarely be paired with someone who is far better or much worse than you, meaning closer, more intense matches.


----------



## Laze (Dec 21, 2008)

mottled.kitten said:


> Horror-survival games, I love, but again I can't play first-person games because they make me sick (motion-sickness). There probably aren't any amazing ones for this system anyway, since it's Nintendo =|


 
You've got Resident Evil: Deadly Silence. Not only does it have a pretty rubbish title, but it's also a revamp of the original Playstation title. A nice little nostalgia trip; that and I'm a fan of zombie killin' anyways so I like it by default.

A few touch-screen/microphone blowing puzzles add a tiny bit of variation, but if you've played RE1 before you shouldn't find it too much of a bind. 

Fun to play on the bus though.

I can't think of too many other similar titles to be honest, which is a shame, as horror based games for the DS are fair and few. Unless you count Castlevania, but they're hardly _jump out of your skin_ material.


----------



## Bokracroc (Dec 21, 2008)

Get a *M3Real*.
Then you can play basically whatever you want.


----------



## TwilightV (Dec 21, 2008)

If your looking for the title of the DS Lunar game, it's Dragon Song. It's a prequel to Silver Star, but I heard it's not as good as it.


----------



## Wait Wait (Dec 21, 2008)

Ty Vulpine said:


> (though DS is better than DoR)


you just keep giving me reasons to hate you more


also get both golden sun 1 and 2
and definitely TWEWY


----------



## Wait Wait (Dec 21, 2008)

Neybulot said:


> The only thing original the DSi has that the PSP doesn't is the two cameras and touch screen.



you forgot to mention that the DS has video games to play on it


----------



## Wait Wait (Dec 21, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> No, my phone can't, and I'm glad for it.


ok so you don't like playing DS games, why are you even in this thread. go away



> And of course the games won't be backwards compatible, will they,


new games are not ever backwards compatible with older systems, otherwise they wouldn't be new games



> which means in order to keep playing Nintendo games you have to upgrade all your shit.


this is par for the course, except you forgot to mention:  new nintendo DSi games, not just nintendo games



> Unless it's going to be "UNLOCK EXCLUSIVE CONTENT WITH ALL THE EXTRA SHIT WE'VE SHOVED INTO THIS DS" and the exclusive content is a picture of some guy fucking a sheep.


the DSi has more memory than the DS
so by unlock exclusive content you mean "run this game on THE ONLY PORTABLE SYSTEM THAT CAN RUN IT DUE TO HARDWARE!!!"

wow what a ripoff, right guys?


----------



## mottled.kitten (Dec 21, 2008)

Ah, Golden Sun! How could I forget about those? I have a friend who was obsessed.

I've heard of TWEWY, but for some reason I thought it was a computer game, haha xD What's the whole title, so I can put it on my Amazon wishlist?

Also, blowing into the microphone?... CRAZY

I've never played the first RE, so it would be like a new game to me (bonus!)--the earliest RE I played was 2.


----------



## TwilightV (Dec 21, 2008)

The whole title is The World Ends With You.


----------



## Laze (Dec 21, 2008)

mottled.kitten said:


> I've never played the first RE, so it would be like a new game to me (bonus!)--the earliest RE I played was 2.


 
I'm suprised they didn't actually get round to making Resident Evil 2 for the DS. Would have been qute nice to actually have 1 through 3 on seperate SD cards but I suppose beggars can't be choosers right? However, I probably wouldn't get it. I still have the copy of RE2 I've had for years :3

WairoWare Tocuhed is a great little game for the DS. After a very long stretch you may get bored of it, but you can probably buy it for peanuts considering it's rather old now. That and it's a nice little way of getting around how the DS works, sort of. Fun though ~


----------



## mottled.kitten (Dec 21, 2008)

Tyhoon said:


> Games for the DS, huh?  I'll just list off what I've got:



I love that your list is in alphabetical order.

Also, your signature is made of win. I loved that series.

Is the chess game you mentioned better than Chessmaster? I already have the latter on my wishlist.

Sonic games--I already have the collection that came out for PS2, and I don't really enjoy the newer anime-type Sonic stuff that's everywhere... not to mention that the fandom has pretty much got me sick of seeing StH stuff in general.

I have Tactics A2, and I recently put Advance on my wishlist because I found out I can play GBA games on this thing 

Unfortunately, I only know one other person who has a DS, and I don't see him often enough to be able to play games with him... so I'm only looking for single-player based games right now.

What's that cooking game? Has anyone tried it?


----------



## Wait Wait (Dec 21, 2008)

cooking mama or the one that gives you recipes?

because i wouldn't bother with either


----------



## Teracat (Dec 22, 2008)

I know not everyone's into rhythm games, but I'd really suggest you give _Elite Beat Agents_ a try. It's one of the most unique and downright fun rhythm games out there.

Also, if you're feeling saucy, you can import the two _Ouendan_ games (Japanese series which EBA is based off of), which are also fantastic.


----------



## FoxyAreku (Dec 22, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> FoxyAreku, Stop acting smart, Your not very good at it.




nice "NO U" comeback there.
Do you have a hard time being original as well?


----------

